

(old) How to build a read/write Javascript API - kapilkaisare
http://blog.rakeshpai.me/2007/11/how-to-build-readwrite-javascript-api.html

======
smoody
When I saw "old," I perhaps thought you meant it was published in 1998 or so.
:-)

